# Projects section: Please Read Before Posting.



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2020)

Welcome to the Projects section.

It's far too easy for interesting threads to get lost among the chat in the Mechanics forum so this is the place to share the tales and experiences from your bike builds, rebuilds and modifications, whether completed or ongoing.

Threads asking about what parts to use and where to get them should still go into the Components, Accessories and Clothing buying advice section (or possibly the Classic & Vintage section if needing to find something rare and difficult to source)

Threads asking for advice on how to carry out the work are best placed in the Mechanics and Repairs section.

Enjoy.

(Apologies, something like this should have gone in as soon as the section was created.)


----------

